# Eurotunnel / dogs



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Hi all

Taking the dog with us to Europe for the first time next week.

I've done all the usual stuff...pet passport all checked out, vets located for on the way back etc etc. Also understand that when I arrive back at Calais I need to follow the dog paw signs (is that right or left hand side?)

However, noticed one thing that I'd not seen before, and would welcome info from those with experience. There was a letter in last month's C&CC magazine (which unfortunately I've mislaid)...in general giving good advice to have a dog tag with mobile number in international format, following their dog going missing on their trip. However, it mentioned following paw signs to have microchip checked on _arrival_ at Calais from Dover, ie as you exit the shuttle. That's the first I'd heard of that. Does anyone know if this is the case, or is it off the shuttle straight out of exit onto the autoroute?

Paul


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

That letter was very misleading and contained errors, you do not have to check in at Calais on the way out, just drive away.

Mike


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

On the right.

A good idea.

Straight on to the autoroute.

Brevity is all. :lol: 

tony


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Thanks both...knew I wouldn't have to wait more than 5 mins in this place...


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

You can get your dog into France with no checks its only the coming back.
But what we did was to ask our vet to check where the chip was, as they sometimes move from the place the vet puts it in and you have to use the hand held scanner at Animal control on the way back, as they pass to you to do it

I think the tag with your mobile number is a good idea and I hadnt thought about that, I have my home number on Louis tag so how silly is that if we lost him on holiday.


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

locovan said:


> But what we did was to ask our vet to check where the chip was, as they sometimes move from the place the vet puts it in and you have to use the hand held scanner at Animal control on the way back, as they pass to you to do it


Yup, he's booked in this afternon for that...


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

Good idea to have your mobile number in international format on the dog’s disk. It’s also good to ensure the manufacturer of your pets chip has a current mobile number.

We have our mobile number on our Border Collie along with a warning, “I’m a diabetic” just incase she gets lost they would be aware she requires medication


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Rosbotham said:


> Hi all
> 
> Taking the dog with us to Europe for the first time next week.
> 
> ...


Hi Paul,

Thanks for the tip and I will make sure we get their id tags done before we set off on our travels too.

You may already know about heartworm but just in case you don't, has anyone mentioned this disease to you? Most vets in the UK dont know much about heartworm and Defra only seem to be bothered about keeping certain diseases from being brought into the UK and are not so concerned about the dogs personal welfare. Therefore, much to my suprise not much is mentioned about it.

It is apparantley a nasty and fatal disease and here is a link to a website that gives you quite a lot of information on it: http://www.future-of-vaccination.co.uk/heartworm-heart-failure.asp

We are off to France in 2 weeks time and to be on the safe side I have started mine on Advantix and Advocate which your vet can order in for you. This treatment will give them complete protection from this horrible disease. Some recommend a special collar but as I still had sufficient Advocate and Advantix treatment left from our last trip to Portugal, which fortunately was still in date, I have not needed to buy anything this time but when I do, I might look into the collar method as I believe it is a lot cheaper.

Like I say, you may already be aware of this disease but I know I hadn't got a clue about it until my best friend Briarose told me what she had been told by a lady she met in Portugal and I would never live with myself if I didn't mention it to you and anything happened to yours or anybody's dog whilst it was travelling around europe.

Despite my probably frightening you half to death - I'm sure if you speak to your vet and get their advice - your dog will be fine and I hope you all have a great trip.

Sue


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Thanks Sue....will mention it to the vet, but we're going to Germany and (German speaking bit of) Switzerland so _hopefully_ isn't so much of an issue. Will let you know what he says.

Paul


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Vet knew all about it, and confirmed better not to take the risk (well they would say that wouldn't they...). As it happens he'd have been giving me Advantage as flea treatment anyway, so job done.

Thanks for the warning Sue.

Paul


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Oh your welcome and I'm so glad you have been advised correctly now Paul. Scary to think how an awful lot of people do not know about heartworm and it's quite worrying to think how many of us are oblivious to this disease and the dangerous threat it is to our loyal and faithful friends.

Job's a good un!  

Sue


----------

